# Question about a plant that only wants to proliferate



## CarlG (Nov 8, 2017)

I've got a plant labeled "Paph laevigatum" that I picked up probably 25 years or more ago. Grows like the dickens, but doesn't get big, only makes more dinky little growths. Biggest leaves are perhaps 15cm, but there's lots of them. (And lot of divisions!)

Genetic or cultivational flaw? And if cultivational, how do I get it to put on it's big-boy pants and do something useful?

CarlG


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2017)

I have one like that - time to buy a modern, floriferous variety.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 10, 2017)

Paph laevigatum is recognized as a synonym of Paph philippinense. There are some rather compact forms, and some plants can be reluctant to flower. Assuming it gets fairly typical care/conditions and a good fertilizer regularly, if it was my plant I would add eggshell or limestone to the mix (if not already there) reduce nitrogen and increase light.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 18, 2017)

Or you might try growing it in a harsher environment. Such as colder dryer winters.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 18, 2017)

Grow it brighter and integrate epsom salts 'magnesium sulfate' to your watering/fertilizer regimine


----------



## CarlG (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks, guys. I'll try some of those suggestions.


----------

